# 13' Gheenoe Project



## Eric West (Sep 18, 2017)

Hello everyone,

Ive been wanting to redo a gheenoe for many years now and have found one that is beat up enough to not worry about screwing up... 

Any and all ideas/help/criticism is welcome!!


----------



## Eric West (Sep 18, 2017)

Where to start ??


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2018)

Congrats on the project! Start by getting it on a stand and leveled out and true! Then get to grindin! Now, figure out what you want it to be when complete. After that, decide on materials your gonna use... epoxy/wood, or all composites. While your at it, figure out your budget and tell momma $1k over your estimate lol! Ok, now that that’s out of the way... remember to post lots of pics, we are all pic whores!


----------



## Eric West (Sep 18, 2017)

Ok ... today I pressure washed the 13 and began removing the rotten transom ... upon a lot cleaner and closer inspection it seems that Hellen Keller may have tried to rebuild repair this thing... Having said that I feel that I will begin from the bottom and work my way around... 
So here is where I need the experts thoughts ...

1st step - a lot of sanding/grinding to get to a clean working surface....

What type of glass should a lay over the bottom and transom and what should I use to repair the sides or will the same type glass be sufficient for all three? 

I wasn’t aware the sides of the gheenoe contains foam and where I can feel it seems dry and ok... 

Final question ....honestly should I take this boat rebirth project on or is this worth the work ?


----------



## Eric West (Sep 18, 2017)

Couple more


----------



## kamy329 (May 28, 2018)

Eric West said:


> Where to start ??


I thought my noe was in bad shape, yours gives a new meaning to bad. one thing you have going is that you can't make it worse, Having said that I say go for it, it will be a great learning tool. I have an old 13 footer I'm working on now. I don't believe my noe got within 100 yard of any rock, dock, or oyster bed that it didn't have an intimate relationship with. good luck with your build.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

No


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2018)

Start sanding! Take some more pics, I’ll get back to ya! Need to make sure the shell is still solid and workable.


----------



## kamy329 (May 28, 2018)

I am by no means an expert, but the way I am approaching my noe is by setting it up upright on a platform at a comfortable height and supporting it as level as possible. I then cut out the old transom ground it smooth then made a pattern of the transom area . I replaced the transom with 3/4" marine plywood, I filled in the whole transom area with the 3/4 with 1 1/2 matt on both sides of the ply and one layer of 1 1/2 matt in the transom area as well as thickened epoxy, then clamped it all in place. my reason for starting with it in the upright position was so I could support it the best I could I will do all of the repairs on the inside, seats false floor foam fill on the inside of the chine area that will be covered with 1708 and the false floor will be covered in 1708 as well. that way when I flip it over to work on the bottom the new false floor and new decks will support it so I can work on the bottom with less risk of getting it out of shape


----------



## Eric West (Sep 18, 2017)

kamy329 said:


> I am by no means an expert, but the way I am approaching my noe is by setting it up upright on a platform at a comfortable height and supporting it as level as possible. I then cut out the old transom ground it smooth then made a pattern of the transom area . I replaced the transom with 3/4" marine plywood, I filled in the whole transom area with the 3/4 with 1 1/2 matt on both sides of the ply and one layer of 1 1/2 matt in the transom area as well as thickened epoxy, then clamped it all in place. my reason for starting with it in the upright position was so I could support it the best I could I will do all of the repairs on the inside, seats false floor foam fill on the inside of the chine area that will be covered with 1708 and the false floor will be covered in 1708 as well. that way when I flip it over to work on the bottom the new false floor and new decks will support it so I can work on the bottom with less risk of getting it out of shape


Any pics of your project Kamy??


----------



## kamy329 (May 28, 2018)

Eric West said:


> Any pics of your project Kamy??


will try to post a few this weekend I didn't want to highjack your post


----------



## kamy329 (May 28, 2018)

Eric West said:


> Any pics of your project Kamy??


hope they upload







View attachment 41458


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

Eric West said:


> Ok ... today I pressure washed the 13 and began removing the rotten transom ... upon a lot cleaner and closer inspection it seems that Hellen Keller may have tried to rebuild repair this thing... Having said that I feel that I will begin from the bottom and work my way around...
> So here is where I need the experts thoughts ...
> 
> 1st step - a lot of sanding/grinding to get to a clean working surface....
> ...


We just finished our Gheenoe build. Just relax and enjoy it. Make it yours. Don't be afraid to ask any questions. If there is anything I can help with just shoot me a message.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Eric West said:


> should I take this boat rebirth project on


I would take this one to the dump.

But if you are so inclined, then go for it.

Listen to kamy and build the inside first. Then patch the outside. I would not use 17 oz cloth on this little thing. It is too small and that cloth is heavy and will drink up the resin and is just overkill for this project.


----------



## kamy329 (May 28, 2018)

kamy329 said:


> hope they upload
> View attachment 41456
> View attachment 41458
> View attachment 41460


a couple more pics so you can see where I am going, the pvc pipes will be glassed in place to help support the false floor, I left the transom high so I can trim it to fit what ever motor I decide to put on it. I plan to start my own thread in a little while. The progress is moving slow due to a hunting accident I had the day after Thanksgiving last year, I fell out of a tree stand breaking 6 vertebrae, and seven ribs, so right now I am limited to working about a hour every other day. good luck with your build.


----------



## hunter4626 (Aug 7, 2016)

kamy329 said:


> a couple more pics so you can see where I am going, the pvc pipes will be glassed in place to help support the false floor, I left the transom high so I can trim it to fit what ever motor I decide to put on it. I plan to start my own thread in a little while. The progress is moving slow due to a hunting accident I had the day after Thanksgiving last year, I fell out of a tree stand breaking 6 vertebrae, and seven ribs, so right now I am limited to working about a hour every other day. good luck with your build.


OUCH !!!


----------

